# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan Türkiye ilişkileri

## ceydaaa

Atatürk: "Azerbaycan'ın sevinci bizim sevincimiz, kederi bizim kederimizdir."

Haydar Aliyev: "Biz bir millet, iki devletiz."

Ebulfez Elçibey: "İki kardeşin yan yana ayrı devletler kurduğu nerede görülmüştür. Azerbaycan ve Türkiye olarak en kısa zamanda birleşmeliyiz."

Devlet adamlarının bu sözleri ülkeler arasındaki bağın derinliğini anlatmışlardır.

----------

